# Silver Molly



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive had a female silver Molly for about six months now && I recently bought a Male Molly so they could have babies B/C one of my guppies has been mating with her && I dont want da babies to be cross bred 
he doesnt really like her but he mates with her then he attacks her ALOT    I feel sorry for her shes Mii FAVORITE Fishy  OOO000OOO 
also whenever I feed them he doesnt let her get food at all he chases her bites her until shes breathing VERY hard then her mate with her && if she tries to get away he bites her
I think its B/C hes very skinny && is worried about other things or something
ANY SUGGESTIONS?????


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont think that livebearers will cross breed, he probably just wants attention


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

that is probably the male showing his dominance, if the female isnt getting any damage then it will be ok.

however i would suggest you get at least one more female so that they will only have to cope with him half the time.

i wouldnt think your guppy will breed with your molly although it has happened before

-olie


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Fish don't "worry about things," I think you're anthropomorphizing a little bit there. I'd get rid of the guppy (take it to a local fish shop, DON'T flush it) and get another female.


----------



## BlackSwords11 (Feb 23, 2008)

male mollies do that. They are showing their dominance in the tank. You might want to try putting some hiding places in there so the female stays out of direct line of sight from the male.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Also Male guppies will try to breed with ANYTHING! they shouldn't cross breed. I also think you should either get more mollies or take away the male guppy.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

I got a few questions before answering... first, what is your tank size? is there any other inhabitants aside from guppy and mollies? are you sure that it is female? pic would help a lot. when you bought it, is there any males at all? coz six months is a bit too long, that is if you bought it when it's still a fry.

Well, I experience this kind of problem before... only to find out that I got a late bloomer male, at first glance it looks female but later on it turned out to be a huge male. 

yes, sometimes they tend to be aggressive towards the other, especially towards the other male.

I wont suggest anything, aside from observing it carefully. If it looks pretty bad then send back the newly bought to the LPS.

Hope that this help...

Thanks,

Ronn


----------

